# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد در حالی که در در دانشگاه تحصیل می کنیم

## univer

با سلام
دوستان عزیزم بنده دیپلم تجربی دارم! و الان در دانشگاه آزاد در رشته مهندسی در دوره کارشناسی ترم سوم هستم که بدون کنکور وارد شدم! حال من اگر بخواهم در رشته انسانی به علت تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم غیر حضوری بگیرم تا کنکور انسانی بدهم، آیا می شود *در کنار تحصیل در دانشگاه، دیپلم انسانی را هم دریافت کرد*؟! و آیا فقط دروس سال سوم را باید پاس کرد؟
ممنون

----------

